# Soviet Afghan War Documentary



## Korus (17 Dec 2006)

I found this today, It's an interesting documentary on the Soviet Afghan war... It's mostly concerned with the brunt of the fighting in the north/east of Afghanistan, but worth a watch nonetheless.

http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=-140756878294549745&q=war+duration%3Along


----------

